# حول تصميم مكتب و عيادة اسنان



## eag_sy (30 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الأخوة المهندسين
تحية طيبة و كل عام و انتم بخير .
بالنسبة لتخطيط العيادة المبدئي : 
1 – غرفة المعالجة تطل على الواجهة الشمالية الوحيدة 
2 – غرفة انتظار جيدة المساحة تقريبا 300*350 

4 – في حال كون الباب على اليسار ( مقابل باب العيادة الرئيسي ) ففكرت بأن يكون الفاصل بين الغرفتين مكتبة و خزانة على كامل المسافة المتبقية و تكون على الوجهين ( لاحظي معي انه لا يوجد حائط او باب الى الآن )
5 – في غرفة المعالجة افضل ان يكون وجه المريض اثناء المعالجة متجه الى الواجهة الزجاجية و ان يكون الكرسي يسار العيادة لسهولة العمل ( اتمنى منك ان تتخيلي كرسي الأسناان و موضع جلوس الطبيب و المساعدة ) 
6 – أفضل ان يكون مكتب الطبيب عند الواجهة .
6 – الخزائن و المغسلة تفضل ان تكون على يسار الكرسي او خلفه و ان تكون المغسلة ( قد نستعمل مغسلة مدمجة مع الخزائن كما المطابخ الحديثة ) .
7 – يفضل ايجاد مسافة كافية لوضع كرسيين او ثلاثة لمرافق الطبيب و ان لا تكون هناك زوايا ميتة .
8 – ستكون كل التمديدات مخفية بما فيها تمديادات المكيف و جهاز الأسنان و الإنارة و اباريز الكهرباء الكثيرة .
ما بالنسبة لتخطيط الديكور : 
1 – ديكور بسيط جدا و غير مكلف .
الوان فاتحة و هادئة و ناعمة توحي بالإتساع و البرودة .. 
2 – غرفة انتظار حميمية و هادئة .. لامانع من ديكور يوحي بشء من الفخامة المتميزة و الأوان غير المتماثلة .
3 – خياراتي بالبلاط الغرانيت بالدرجة الأولى ( يهمني ان لا تؤثر عليه الغبار من ناحية المنظر ) ثم السيراميك ( لا اعرف الحجوم الكبيرة ام الصغيرة انسب ) ثم الرخام ( الذي كنت سأعتمده لولا نصائح الكثيرين ) ارجو ان تخبريني استعمل الغرانيت او السيراميك المت او اللميع و ماهي الحجوم المناسب .
4 – السقف بسيط جدا و يوجد خيارين ( سقف مستعار مع سبوتات او سقف مع اعمال جبسينية بسيطة و سبوتات انني مقتنع بسقف غرفة المعالجة ذو اطار من الجبس بورد فيه سبوتات و الوسط عبارة عن فليكس مطبوع يحمل رسم سماء زرقاء مع غيوم ) 
5 – بالنسبة للجدار الشمالي استعملت على الواجهة ( تحت واجهة الألمنيوم ) احجار تزيينية صناعية .
6 – على الأغلب ستكون الألوان فاتحة معتمدة على لونين اساسيين الأبيض و الأزرق البحري . ( شو رأيك ؟؟)
7 – الفاصل بين الغرفتين .. عملت حائط عادي بارتفاع 120 سم و بطول 240 سم افكر ان يكون الحاجز المتبقي زجاج يسمح بالنور بالعبور من غرفة المعالجة حيث الإنارة الطبيعية القوية و يحافظ على خصوصية المرضى المعالجين و بالتالي قد الجأ الى حاجز زجاجي من النوع الدبل .. المطل على غرفة الأنتظار يكون من النوع الساتان و الداخلي من الفيميه الأزرق و هو ايضا عازل صوت جيد .

او يكون واجهة زجاجية عريضة جدا و هذا مهم لإنارة غرفة الإنتظار الزجاج رملي و عليه شيء تزييني مثلا اسمي باحرف معدنية لامعة او حركات الكوبوند .او شعار العيادة .
8 – حاولت الدخول على مواقع النترنت متخصصة في هذا المجال و لكن للأسف ما وجدت شي يفيدني في هذا المجال .
9 – ما رأيكم بورق جدران من النوع الممتاز عوضا عن الدهان ؟
10- اتمنى ان تعطوني أي اافكار او اقتراحات وسأحاول ارسال لكم مخطط بسيط . لكم شكري 
تحياتي
د فراس


تبلغ المساحة حوالي 32متر مربع طول العيادة 960 و العرض 355 بشكل مستطيل نظامي الواجهة الشمالية مفتوحة بالكامل على الشارع و ستكون واجهة المنيوم سأحاول رسم شكل مبسط لها


----------



## eag_sy (31 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخوة المهندسين 
16 مهندس زار و قرأ و لكن لم اجد اي رد و لو مختصر او نصيحة 
اتمنى ان يستطيع احد المساعدة لا اعرف اذا كان بإمكاني مراسلتهم بشكل خاص على بريدهم .. 
ارجو ممن يستطيعون المساعدة ابلاغي بذلك ..
مع شكري و تقديري


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (1 يناير 2007)

اخي الكريم د/ فراس ..لااعرف ان كنت تكلم مهندسة بعينها هنا ام لا ...لكن ...لفت انتباهي انك فصلت بشكل مسهب افكار عن انواع التشطيبات التي تريد ان تستخدمها ....وافكار اخري جيده ...لكن نحن كمصممين الفيصل عندنا هو التصميم ككل وفكرته وبالتالي فأننا ساعتها نوظف خامات التشطيب المختلفة لابراز هذه الفكرة ....ويحكمنا في هذا التصميم اشياء عديدة جدا ...اهمها الميزانية الموضوعه للتصميم والامكانيات المتاحة ....
خلاصة القول ...طريقة طرحك لموضوع العيادة كان بشكل عام غير واضح ويحتمل مئات من الافكار لذلك لانستطيع الاجابة عن شيء بعينه ....اتمني ان تكون فكرتي وصلت لك
واجمالا ...يتبين لي ان العيادة مسطحها صغير جدا لا يسمح بحرية الحركة في التصميم ..
ولذلك يجب الاخذ في الاعتبار من الممكن ان تستخدم مسطح من المرايا ليشعرك باتساع الفراغ خاصة في مكان الانتظار ..وتوظف توزيعها بشكل مدروس ...ايضا يفضل استخدام الالوان الفاتحه ..حتي يشعرك بالاتساع ...واذا تم استخدام مسطح لون معين يفضل درجة لون اخضر زرعي او سماوي فهذين اللونين يهدئان الاعصاب وخاصة بالنسبة للمرضي ...ويجري توظيفهما ايضا بشكل مدروس ...وفي المجمل يجب ان تكون العيادة بسيطه حتي تشعرك باتساع المكان ....
وانا عن نفسي كانت لي تجربة سابقة في تصميم عيادة لدكتور مخ واعصاب ومن تنفيذي ايضا مساحتها كان 70 متر مسطح والحمد لله نالت اعجاب الكثيرين علي بساطتها من الممكن ان اطلعك عليها ان اردت ... 
وفي النهاية ...اتمني لك التوفيق والي الامام دائما ان شاء الله


----------

